# Power To Projector...



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

So I need to run my power to the projector. Ideally I want this to be on my UPS or a Line Conditioner.

How can I get projector power from the projector to the UPS? I am going to put a backer box in the ceiling, and I could easily run a regular outlet to that, and install even a surge protected wall plate - but i'd like to condition the power, but how do I run power from the UPS to the projector and keep within Electrical Code.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What are you trying to accomplish with conditioning? Are your lines particularly noisy? If you just want to protect it, look at Furman. They have an outlet with the surge in it that works very well in this type of application. You just need a double box instead of a single.

This one has noise filtration as well as surge protection.

http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=MIW-POWER-PRO-PFP_PRO


Bryan


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Bryan;

I live in the country, and out voltage varies from 105 to 135 volts with sags and surges continually. A surge supressor isn't enough (because it won't regulate when voltage sits at 130, they only blow when there is a huge surge)

I was considering this PowerBridge thing, but it's just a glorified wall plate in reverse for $80


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

grinthock,
You might want to check the specifications on your projector. Many, nowadays, use switching power supplies and are rated for input voltages from 100 to 240 Volts. Fluctuation in line voltage has very little if any effect on their operation as long as it stays in this range. Transients and spikes are another thing, and I can see where voltage swings might be triggering your protector, and blowing a line fuse. That interruption might be more of an issue than anything else, so your real reason for a voltage conditioner would be to prevent the transient protector from faulting (located downstream from the conditioner). Buy.com was advertising one today that might suit your needs:

http://www.buy.com/prod/cyberpower-pfc-adaptive-sinewave-intelligent-lcd-cp1500pfclcd-1500va/q/loc/101/217167578.html

You'd need to explore its specifications more though (contact the manufacture), since it's rated at 110V input and your situation might prove unsuitable. Also, it definitely won't fit into a compact space per your needs.

You may want to locate a conditioner at your main fuse box, but that involves an electrician, and probably more than you're willing to spend.

Just some things to ponder.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah I think i'm gonna do a plug extension, and run it off my UPS. I don't see another way, what I don't see is in my codebook where it says if what I want to do is against code rules... Which is basically a duplex outlet that goes to a duplex outlet, and i'm using one as a feed - that might be a no-no but i cannot see where.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Have you looked into this cheaper powerbridge alternative? It'll allow you to plug in your projector normally and run the in-wall wire back to your equipment rack, so that you can use a standard extension cord to plug in the second piece directly into your UPS. 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042505&p_id=4652&seq=1&format=2


----------



## cbark (May 14, 2010)

grinthock said:


> Yeah I think i'm gonna do a plug extension, and run it off my UPS. I don't see another way, what I don't see is in my codebook where it says if what I want to do is against code rules... Which is basically a duplex outlet that goes to a duplex outlet, and i'm using one as a feed - that might be a no-no but i cannot see where.


I have done exactly what you are talking about several times. I am not sure where you are located, but NEC will let you do what you need to do.

Do not feed power INTO a duplex outlet! They call it an outlet for a reason. What you are doing is essentially the same thing that is done on the UPS. Most smaller UPS's have a detachable power cord that supplies power to an INLET plug in the UPS. This inlet then supplies power to the OUTLETS on your UPS. Now do the same thing, and imagine sub-ing the UPS internal wiring with conduit and wiring in your wall/ceiling and you have your extension.

The type of connector used will be an indicator as to the end use of the wiring. You should mark the outlet that is supplied with the jump. NEC does require that i believe so that someone done the road that is looking at the outlet knows where its power originates.

This is the same as using an extension cord, but is permanently mounted, and looks much better to the wife.

Good luck.


----------

